# Took the first step!



## jim417 (May 17, 2016)

I had my EA the other night and it was amazing!  It was an honor in taking the first step to becoming a member of such a great organization.  I wasn’t sure what to expect and was most certainly nervous, but it was, well beyond words.  I am looking forward to the next steps during this journey.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 17, 2016)

jim417 said:


> I had my EA the other night and it was amazing!  It was an honor in taking the first step to becoming a member of such a great organization.  I wasn’t sure what to expect and was most certainly nervous, but it was, well beyond words.  I am looking forward to the next steps during this journey.


Welcome Jim!  I have a question, something was discussed on another thread on here......can you say what you got out of the degree its self?  I know that immediately following you're kinda overwhelmed as you didn't know what to expect and you had all these visions in your head, but know that you are a couple days removed what about the degree performance was, as you put it, beyond words?

After you answer I will explain myself more, I don't want my explaination to influence your answer.

PS: there is no right or wrong answer and I am not trying to put you on the spot!

Again welcome to the Family Brother!


----------



## jim417 (May 17, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Welcome Jim!  I have a question, something was discussed on another thread on here......can you say what you got out of the degree its self?  I know that immediately following you're kinda overwhelmed as you didn't know what to expect and you had all these visions in your head, but know that you are a couple days removed what about the degree performance was, as you put it, beyond words?
> 
> After you answer I will explain myself more, I don't want my explaination to influence your answer.
> 
> ...


For one thing, the camaraderie, from the very beginning.  I spent a little over 3 years in the Army (87-90) and have found nothing that comes close to that brotherhood connection, not work, not college, nothing.  As soon as the ceremony was over I was immediately called "Brother".    This finally feels I have found a place that I can be part of brotherhood, a group of guys standing up together in a common bond.  Second, the history and foundation of Freemasonry.  Although I am sure I have forgotten more than I retained that night, it was just a great learning experience.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 17, 2016)

I am in the Army and I agree with those sentiments, but I meant the ceremony itself.

My explaination is that after reflecting on the ceremony itself I realized I didn't get anything out of it the night I was the candidate.  I have gotten more out of watching them over the last couple years.  So my suggestion to you is that you go see as many degrees as you can.  Again, Welcome to the Family my BROTHER


----------



## jim417 (May 17, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I am in the Army and I agree with those sentiments, but I meant the ceremony itself.
> 
> My explaination is that after reflecting on the ceremony itself I realized I didn't get anything out of it the night I was the candidate.  I have gotten more out of watching them over the last couple years.  So my suggestion to you is that you go see as many degrees as you can.  Again, Welcome to the Family my BROTHER


Thank you for the encouragement, Brother!  I am very much looking forward to observing as many degrees as possible.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 17, 2016)

Congratulations and welcome Brother!


----------



## Bloke (May 17, 2016)

Congratulations and welcome from Australia !


----------



## dfreybur (May 18, 2016)

jim417 said:


> I had my EA the other night and it was amazing!



Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.



> I wasn’t sure what to expect and was most certainly nervous, but it was, well beyond words.



Thanks for taking that as a leap of faith.  You had faith that your friends would take good care of you during the degree.  You placed yourself in their hands in that act of faith.  No only did they take good care of you, you came out having adopted by new kinfolk around the world and having adopted  new kinfolks around the world.  A mutual adoption.

This leap of faith is the main reason I advise candidates to not read about the events of the degree they are about to take.  It's like as a kid sneaking to figure out what your Christmas presents are going to be and spoiling the surprise, but more than that it loses the impact of stepping out in faith and having that faith justified.

I remember being amazed by the events of the degree and really got into trying to remember my responses.  But by the time the lecture started I was so overwhelmed I just sat there with my eyes glazed over.  Ever since I have figured the ceremony is for the candidate and the lecture is for the members.  In time I heard that lecture again and again.  Those times my eyes weren't glazed over.


----------



## MeCorby (May 18, 2016)

Happy for you !!! Feeling Jealous in some way 
I just started my way to freemasonry, Still early stage, meeting freemasons and hoping To by accepted in few months. I have been reading a lot about Freemasonry and I am so excited already, cant wait untill I get my petition done. Fingers crossed I will be good enough to be voted in...greetings from the UK


----------



## The Traveling Man (May 22, 2016)

jim417 said:


> I had my EA the other night and it was amazing!  It was an honor in taking the first step to becoming a member of such a great organization.  I wasn’t sure what to expect and was most certainly nervous, but it was, well beyond words.  I am looking forward to the next steps during this journey.



Congrats Brother!


----------



## rgarner (May 24, 2016)

Congrats Brother!!!


----------



## chuck_harlacher (May 26, 2016)

I agree.  I just finished my last degree last month. And after each degree I was left feeling a little Confused and overwhelmed. So much is done and thrown at you.  And it's hard to retain info or have it all sink in when your the candidate.  However Tuesday night I went to work another Lodge and witnessed the degrees being performed. I was really able to appreciate it more,  and understand more of it not being the candidate. After the degree I watched was completed,  i immediately went to the candidate and told him not to be worried since I saw the lost look on his face. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dfreybur (May 27, 2016)

chuck_harlacher said:


> I just finished my last degree last month.



Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## Randy81 (Aug 2, 2016)

Congrats, Brother!


----------

